# Anyone eat apples to help with constipation?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Sometimes I get really bad gas from apples but when I do eat them, I notice I go to the bathroom a lot easier.....Anyone else eat them for C?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Apples make me ill. But i dont mind apple juice. Oceans


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

food good and high on fiber for constipation are prunes, kiwe, figs,------------------


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Yes, I eat them, and they help


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes! Apples are one of the few things that if I eat a couple of them a day, they'll make me more regular. Not a miracle cure, but I definitely notice a difference.-Amy


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

yes, apples are helpful.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I find apples helpful although I think prunes work better for me. Apples and prunes cause gas for me so I eat them at night before bed.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

hi, me again...Is it crazy to think that a certain kind of apple helps with constipation? Because at home I eat Haralson apples, mostly, and they make me go. When I was just recently travelling I bought a couple of granny smith apples to help my bowels along. I got no results. Not that day, anyway. It wasn't at all as effective as the Haralsons are on my C, usually. Usually if I have a Haralson I can feel an urge within a half hour. Not D, but like I can go. It's a good feeling to me.







Well maybe I'm just out of my mind or it was just a fluke, but I think different kinds of apples are different.-Amy


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Beach, I eat apples for c. sometimes. I think they are a good bulky fruit. Lately, I've had good success eating oatmeal for breakfast. I cook old-fashioned oats in the microwave. It only takes 3 minutes(nearly as fast as instant). I use soy milk as the liquid, and add raisins or a cooked apple compote I make. Really filling and good. Helps c.!


----------

